# MarcusMaximus



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 9, 2004)

friday  August 6 2004 
: 
6:45  2 bowls of cereal ( oat squares and oat flakes )
       250 ml 1% milk
        cup of coffee with 1/3 can evap milk
8:15-  2 pieces of oatmeal brown bread
          4 slices bacon crispy
         60 ml ~4tbsp peanut butter with flax meal combo
     coffee with 1/3 can evap milk

930- workout  chest and back
10:00  1 protein bar- 20 grams protein 40 carbs   0g   trans fat
12:00    50 grams oatmeal cooked- 20 grams protein powder added.  some    
cream.  
2:30    2 OBB with cheese  
5:00    another promax bar
6:30    1 - 12 inch pizza- chicken thai
            4 pieces buttered bread ( yeah but it was garlic butter )
             1 beer
8:30    1/2 canteloupe with cc
10:00   1/4 watermelon


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 9, 2004)

Saturday  Aug 7th 2004  no weight workout today

2 bowls of cereal   oat squares and oat flakes
250 ml milk
1 coffee with canned milk.  ccm

  #2
2 obb with pb& fm 
4 slices bacon  ( crispy )
2 coffee with cm   ccm 

#3

1 bar @ 20/40/6  grams 
250 milk

#4

2obb with cheese 

#5

50 gram oatmeal with protein powder

#6

canteloupe with cottage cheese

#7
1/4 lb fudge
coffee

watermelon


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sunday august  8*

Sunday aug 8th 

skipped the normal breakfast #1.

had 2 waffles.  
1 coffee  with cm.

2 oatmeal brown bread pb & flaxmeal with 4 slices bacon
2 coffee with cm

2 stalks of broccoli, bacon bits and peppercorn ranch dressing 


rice and chicken

workout

10 sets of sprints

rice, salsa, cottage cheese and bacon bits.

2.5 pounds of green grapes

1/4 lb fudge ( pb caramel ) 
cup of coffee. canned milk

watermelon as needed.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

bacon? pizza? fudge? waffles?  

how about elaborating a bit more about yourself. Goals, stats, etc.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 9, 2004)

i am dieting at the moment.  bringing my weight down from 156.  i will lose a kilo or so every 14 days.  

thanks for your interest.  
mm


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

MM, you work out? 

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 9, 2004)

#1-2 bowls cereal,  milk,  coffee & 1/3 can evap milk
#2- 2 OBB + PBFM
      1/4 lb fudge 
     coffee 
#3- workout - biceps
#4  protein bar
#5   rice  chicken salsa
#6   Genisoy low carb protein bar
#7   50 grams oatmeal, nuked  then 20 grams protein powder tossed in.  canned milk to taste
#8  rice, 1 chicken breast, green beans, beer
1 hour playing with the dog
#9- 2 broc stalks, 250 grams baby carrots,  peppercorn ranch dressing, bacon bits

my weight is actually 156.9.  in the morning, upon wakening  i usually weigh 3-5 pounds less.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 10, 2004)

intervals today;  5 sets 100 .  out in 15.

#1
2 bowls cereal OS and OF.
milk
cofee with 1/3 can evap milk.

#2
2 obb with PB&FM  ( out of bacon) 
coffee with canned milk.


30 minutes with the boys.
w/out

#3
coke
protein bar 20/40/6

#4
2 OBB with cheese
250 ml milk

#5
75 grams oatmeal
30 grams protein powder

#6

75 grams oatmeal 
30 grams protein powder

#7
thai chicken rice ( own recipe )
100 grams chicken

#8
broc, carrots peppercorn ranch dressing bacon bits
cottage cheese

watermelon to sink a ship.

cognac with a friend.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> MM, you work out?



only when gearing up for my ping pong tournaments.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 11, 2004)

off day

1-  2 bowls cereal os and of, milk, coffee, canned milk
2- 2 oatmeal brown bread, peanut butter and flax meal combo. cheese slices , coffee canned milk
3- promax bar and a harvest bar
4- 500 ml cooked rice, 1/3 container cottage cheese,
5  75 grams oatmeal, nuked,  30 grams protein powder
6  beer- rice, pasta, sirloin steak
7- canteloupe and watermelon


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 12, 2004)

#1
2 bowls cereal   OS & OF
250 ml milk
coffee with canned milk.
2 waffles,  pure maple syrup
#2
2 Oatmeal Brown bread with PB & FM
2 protein bread with cheese
coffee canned milk
#3
protein plus bar  & harvest bar
#4
2 oatmeal brown bread with cheese
250 ml milk
#5
apple, rice, cottage cheese, bacon bits, salsa
#6
2 Oatmeal brown bread, cheese
500 ml milk
#7
1 beer


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

quite the interesting diet....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

What do you expect.. he plays ping pong


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 13, 2004)

legs today.

i have to get another meal in here somehow as i have lost 1 kilo so far.

squats & sld.

2 bowls cereal milk coffee canned milk
250 ml cooked rice,  butterfly pork, carrots
2 oatmeal brown bread peanut butter flaxmeal
250 ml rice, sirloin ground
coffee, canned milk, protein bar
2 oatmeal brown bread- cheese  
500 ml milk
beer
spag, rice, cottage cheese salsa
watermelon as needed.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 14, 2004)

*Dec 14 2004*

#1- 2 bowls OS & OF  ereal  milk, coffee canned milk
workout-  5 @ 500 intervals,  deadlifts
#2- 2 oatmeal brown bread, pb&fm, cheese slice coffee, canned milk
#3- protein plus bar- 250 ml milk
#4-  2 stalks broc, carrots, bacon bits, peppercorn ranch dressing
#5- harvest bar  & milk
#6-  2 Oatmeal brown bread cheese
#7  - 2 rolls, garlic butter, beer, caesar salad with chicken, 1 beer
watermelon as needed


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 15, 2004)

2 bowls cereal ( oat squares and oat flakes ) milk, coffee canned milk
1/6 coconut cream pie
#2- 2 oatmeal brown bread- PB&FM combo, milk, coffee canned milk
starving at 10:30- walked the boys.
w/out- 3 @ 500 intervals, squats
#3- spaghetti, rice, cottage cheese, salsa,
broc, baby carrots, peppercorn ranch dressing with added bacon bits
#4- rice chicken salsa,
#5- 2 bowls of cereal, milk
#6- spag, chicken, 2 rolls ( homemade brown bread ) 
DW
#7- apple, 1 canteloupe, cheese


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 16, 2004)

*Monday  august 16 2004*

2 bowls cereal,  milk, coffee  1/3 can canned milk
#2-  500g potato salad, 3 eggs
#3-  2 oatmeal brown bread, pb&FM  coffee canned milk
45 minutes out with the boys
3 interval sessions
#4- 500 ml rice, 3 eggs, 2 rolls, 

signature seems to be gone.  have to check that.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

MM, what part of Canada you in?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

this is a cool journal.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

Is this seriously your diet, Marcus...or are you screwing with us???


----------

